# How do you like your hamburger cooked?



## monamouroxo

Bonsoir à tous, je me demandais, comment dit-on cette phrase en français: ''How do you like your hamburger cooked?'' Je peux dire, ''voulez-vous que votre hamburger soit très cuit ou bleu?''?? c'est juste cette phrase? Merci pour votre aide!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut monamouroxo et bienvenue sur ce forum ! 

Généralement dans les restaurants on dira : « Quelle cuisson, le hamburger ? » ou encore : « Quelle cuisson pour le/votre hamburger ? » (on parle évidemment de la cuisson de la viande, qui va de bleue à très cuite, mais en passant par saignante et à point)


----------



## The Broken Rib Inn

Je pense que l'on peut aussi entendre : _Vous le voulez comment votre hamburger ?_


----------



## SwissPete

Welcome to the forum, monamouroxo!

Wouldn't a server in the US just say: "How do you / would you like you hamburger?" (without the 'cooked')?


----------



## OLN

SwissPete said:


> Woiuldn't a server in the US just say: "How do you / would you like you hamburger?" (without the 'cooked')?


In the US or elsewhere I think it's better the waiter who takes your order asks how you'd you like it (the meat) _cooked_. If not specified, you may like your hamburger with fries, onions, cheese, on a particular bun, etc.
Le type de cuisson ne tombe pas sous le sens.

Et encore une fois, "voulez-vous" n'est pas très poli en français. _"Vous le voulez comment*,* votre hamburger ?" _:Même avec la virgule où il faut, c'est bien entre amis, mais pas dans la bouche d'un serveur.
Préférez-vous votre hamburger à point ou (...) ? Ou : Quelle cuisson désirez-vous pour votre hamburger ? Ca doit figurer au b-a ba des école hôtelières.

Sinon, dans un registre un tantinet plus familier, je suis évidemment d'accord avec KaRiNe qui a précisé qu'il s'agissait de cuisson.


----------



## Nicomon

Je me demande si le serveur auquel SwissPete fait  allusion ne pourrait pas dire, par contre (hamburger est alors sous-entendu) : _ How would you like your meat?

_En français, je dirais comme Karine et OLN - sans nécessairement préciser _hamburger_, parce que bon... le client l'a déjà dit : 
- _Quelle cuisson (préférez-vous)? 

_Perso, je n'attends même pas qu'on me le demande.  Je dis : _bien cuit_.  Sinon, gare à la bactérie E-Coli!


----------



## The Broken Rib Inn

OLN said:


> Et encore une fois, "voulez-vous" n'est pas très poli en français. _"Vous le voulez comment*,* votre hamburger ?" _:Même avec la virgule où il faut, c'est bien entre amis, mais pas dans la bouche d'un serveur.



N'oublions pas que ce serveur sert des hamburgers, et non des plats au _Fouquet's_. Je pense donc que la tournure "Comment vous le voulez, votre Hamburger ?" n'est pas à exclure.


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

How would you like your hamburger cooked, sir? is the answer to the question: What does an MIT/Harvard graduate say to you?
Recession joke - sorry in advance   
guillaume


----------



## Oddmania

Juste une petite précision : je ne dirais jamais _hamburger _en parlant de la viande, en français.

_Comment voulez-vous le steak ?_

Pour moi, hamburger = steak + pains (+ salade, tomate, etc...)


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Oddmania said:


> [...] Pour moi, hamburger = steak + pains (+ salade, tomate, etc...)


Très juste. Je me faisais également la même réflexion...
(il faut dire aussi que le peu de fois où je suis allée dans un endroit où on prépare des hamburgers on ne m'a jamais demandé la cuisson souhaitée de mon steak !)


----------



## OLN

Vous chipotez. 
hamburger (de "hamburger steak") désigne aussi la viande en français.
Dans "How would you like your hamburger cooked?" et "Quelle cuisson, etc. ?" Je ne vois pas quel autre ingrédient pourrait offrir un choix de cuisson, et on imagine mal les clients (ou les amis invités au barbecue) à ce point perplexe devant la question.


----------



## Oddmania

OLN said:


> Vous chipotez.
> hamburger (de "hamburger steak") désigne aussi la viande en français.
> Dans "How would you like your hamburger cooked?" et "Quelle cuisson, etc. ?" Je ne vois pas quel autre ingrédient pourrait offrir un choix de cuisson, et on imagine mal les clients (ou les amis invités au barbecue) à ce point perplexe devant la question.



Au contraire, c'est extrêmement ambiguë! Si un serveur me demandait _Quelle cuisson pour votre hamburger ?_ et me ramenait ensuite un simple steak au milieu d'une assiette, je serais définitivement contrarié  D'ailleurs, j'ignore ce que Monamouroxo voulait dire pour _How do you like your *hamburger *cooked?_ Est-ce qu'il voulait parler du steak dans un hamburger, ou bien utilisait-il le mot _hamburger _comme synonyme de _steak _?


----------



## OLN

Oddmania said:


> Au contraire, c'est extrêmement ambiguë! Si un serveur me demandait _Quelle cuisson pour votre hamburger ?_ et me ramenait ensuite un simple steak au milieu d'une assiette, je serais définitivement contrarié
> 
> D'ailleurs, j'ignore ce que Monamouroxo voulait dire pour _How do you like your *hamburger *cooked?_ Est-ce qu'il voulait parler du steak dans un hamburger, ou bien utilisait-il le mot _hamburger _comme synonyme de _steak _(c'est du steak _haché en _"patty") ? Je ne saisis pas bien la différence, en particulier en terme de cuisson


À quel ingrédient, autre que la viande, fait penser la question ? Aux oignons ? Au pain ? 

À la question "How would you like your hamburger cooked?", on pourrait éventuellement jouer les petits malins et répondre "On a grill, please, not in a frying pan" ou "with onions", mais monamouroxo a précisé d'emblée "soit très cuit ou bleu".

C'est une question banale, et même si on n'y a jamais été confronté, la déduction me paraît évidente.
Tiens, on trouve même des sondages en ligne.  exemple


----------



## wildan1

En anglais _hamburger_ n'est pas du tout synonyme de _steak,_ car la viande est hachée et _a steak_ implique une pièce de bœuf.

NB:_ "Hamburger"_ (raccourcissement de _hamburger meat _en AE est aussi un synonyme de _ground beef _(_minced beef_ en BE). _Hamburger _peut aussi signifier la viande hachée qu'on fait cuire (selon volonté) pour d'autres plats (farce pour légumes, sauce italienne, etc.). 

Dans le contexte de celui qui prépare un plat, cela pourrait aussi être _Quelle cuisson voulez-vous pour la viande hachée ?_


----------



## Nicomon

Justement, comme on dit _"hamburger meat_", si la personne a commandé un_ hamburger_ il me semblerait plus logique de dire : _How would you like your meat (cooked)? _Et en français_ : quelle cuisson (préférez-vous) pour la viande/le bœuf?_ Je ne crois pas essentiel de préciser _haché(e)_. 

En anglais, ça marche peut-être, mais si on me demandait en français : _Comment vous le voulez, votre hamburger ?_ je comprendrais qu'on me demande ce que je veux dedans (avec ou sans moutarde, relish, tomates, oignons frits ou crus, laitue, etc.) et pas si j'aime le boeuf haché presque cru , rosé ou bien cuit.


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

*A hamburger steak* not* a steak* and steak is not minced beef.
Very important for muslims to know if it is ham = pork, or beef = boeuf;  beef burgers are cooked rare/medium/well cooked = bleu/à point/ medium/bien cuit/brûlé à l'anglaise.
I buy minced beef or minced veal to make my own beefburgers for the barbecue
guillaume


----------



## OLN

guillaumedemanzac said:


> *Ham *is not* steak* - hence Kennedy's mistake* Ich bin ein hamburger*/Ich bin ein berliner = I am a jambon burger/ I am a doughnut.
> Very important for muslims to know if it is ham = pork, or beef = boeuf; so beef burgers are cooked rare/medium/well cooked = bleu/à point/ medium/bien cuit/brûlé à l'anglaise.
> guillaume


Plaît-il ?


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

Sorry have corrected the mistake about hamburgers and beef burgers: steak = boeuf.   Beefburger with beef.
And a steak is always beef steak (BIFTEK) = Tek de boeuf  -  I don't know why the French leave out the "s" and the "a" in steak?????    
Only beef can have the cooking labelled as rare (Diane), saignant/bleu, à point, medium, bien cuit, burnt à l'anglaise.
In England, beefburger is used more often but McDonald's have internationalised the word hamburger  --  not always beef which has caused this misunderstanding.
guillaume


----------



## florence a

Hamburger made of ham???


----------



## pointvirgule

guillaumedemanzac said:


> Hamburger is made with ham and Beefburger with beef.


Je dirais même plus : plaît-il ?


----------



## Nicomon

Ou bien guillaume s'amuse... ou bien il ne sait pas que le mot _hamburger_ serait en fait dérivé de _Hamburg (steak). 

_Pour qu'il soit au jambon, il me semble qu'il faudrait au moins l'écrire en deux mots. 





> The term _hamburger_ originally derives from Hamburg,[2]Germany's second largest city, from which many people emigrated to the United States.
> [...] The term "burger" is associated with many different types of sandwiches similar to a* (ground beef) hamburger*, using different meats, such as a buffalo burger, venison, kangaroo, turkey, elk, lamb, salmon burger or veggie burger.[3]


 *Source*


----------



## Glasguensis

guillaumedemanzac said:


> Ham = jambon; steak = boeuf.    This is a common misconception in France.    Hamburger is made with ham and Beefburger with beef.
> So a hamburger is cooked like pork or duck; rosé or bien cuit. And a steak is always beef steak (BIFTEK) = Tek de boeuf  -  I don't know why the French leave out the "s" and the "a" in steak?????
> Only beef can have the cooking labelled as rare (Diane), saignant/bleu, à point, medium, bien cuit, burnt à l'anglaise.
> In USA beefburger is used more often but McDonald's have internationalised the hamburger  --  not always beef which has caused this misunderstanding.
> guillaume


You have done nothing to clarify any possible confusion here. The word hamburger comes from the city of Hamburg, meaning a "sausage" made in the Hamburg style, which is what we would now generally call a "burger". You can indeed make a burger out of various raw meats, but ironically not ham, as it is not a raw meat - you would have to make a burger from minced pork.


----------



## florence a

Well initially it's supposed to be a "Hamburg steak", not a sausage, so definitely beef.


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

Sorry, I will make corrections and apologise. All my cookery books (English) refer to hamburger steak = 80% minced beef (or minced veal) for making beef burgers.
In England in the past, I would not buy hamburgers but prefer to buy beefburgers because I assumed they were made with pork!!!!!!! What a fool I was!
So thanks oln, pointvirgule and florence. [ ... ]
guillaume


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

Thanks for the info and correction, Nicomon. You were very kind to assume I was taking the mickey because it was such a basic error but one I have been making for xy years - where x is any number between 3 and 6 and y any number from 1 to 9.
guillaume


----------



## monamouroxoxo

Salut Karine_Fr,

Merci! Cela m'aide beaucoup! : )


----------



## monamouroxoxo

SwissPete said:


> Welcome to the forum, monamouroxo!
> 
> Wouldn't a server in the US just say: "How do you / would you like you hamburger?" (without the 'cooked')?



Hi SwissPete,

In the US, we can say either one. However, I would include the ''cooked'' because you'll be more specific in your question. Therefore, me personnally, I would say: ''How'd you like your hamburger cooked?''


----------



## monamouroxoxo

Oddmania said:


> Au contraire, c'est extrêmement ambiguë! Si un serveur me demandait _Quelle cuisson pour votre hamburger ?_ et me ramenait ensuite un simple steak au milieu d'une assiette, je serais définitivement contrarié  D'ailleurs, j'ignore ce que Monamouroxo voulait dire pour _How do you like your *hamburger *cooked?_ Est-ce qu'il voulait parler du steak dans un hamburger, ou bien utilisait-il le mot _hamburger _comme synonyme de _steak _?



J'ai remarqué que les français appellent l'hamburger un "steak" mais en anglais on ne dira pas ça. Un hamburger et un steak aux USA sont des choses différentes... un hamburger c'est juste une viande (beef) avec des tomates, de la laitue, du pain etc. Un steak ici c'est juste un morceau de viande au milieu d'une assiette (comme vous avez décrit avant) Mais ici, on demande aux invités la cuisson de l'hamburger ainsi que celle du steak. J'espère que cela fera plus de sens pour vous?


----------



## bh7

Il y a même le chickenburger, le fishburger et le turkeyburger.  Vu le risque sanitaire, je ne mangerais cette rondelle de viande frite, s'il la faut manger, autre que très cuite.


----------



## OLN

monamouroxoxo said:


> J'ai remarqué que les Français appellent l'hamburger un "steak" mais en anglais on ne dira pas ça. Un hamburger et un steak aux USA sont des choses différentes... un hamburger c'est juste (?) une viande (beef) avec des tomates, de la laitue, du pain etc. Un steak ici c'est juste un morceau de viande au milieu d'une assiette (comme vous avez décrit avant)


On fait la différence aussi en français.  
"Steak" n'est qu'une abréviation. Le nom complet de la viande de bœuf prise entre deux morceaux de pain dans le hamburger (H aspiré, pas d'élision du E), et accompagnée de garniture est _steak haché_.


----------

